# Update stray/stable cat



## horselib (30 November 2016)

Cat is using the litter tray!!!!! Hurrah .Took up the all mats in the conservatory and left the tray very visible and 2 mornings running he has wee'd in the tray.Think he has of the hang of it now.Had ordered a crate but it arrives today so hadn't used it yet.Still it will be useful to have.


----------



## HashRouge (30 November 2016)

horselib said:



			Cat is using the litter tray!!!!! Hurrah .Took up the all mats in the conservatory and left the tray very visible and 2 mornings running he has wee'd in the tray.Think he has of the hang of it now.Had ordered a crate but it arrives today so hadn't used it yet.Still it will be useful to have.
		
Click to expand...

Yay go kitty! I think once they get the hang of it they are fine, he obviously was just a bit confused at first bless him!


----------



## Red-1 (30 November 2016)

Aw, she seems to be getting you trained!


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (30 November 2016)

Oh well done  hope the 'good peeing' comtinues


----------



## JillA (30 November 2016)

Well done, isn't it good when a plan comes together


----------



## Equi (30 November 2016)

My stray, true to his nature of being a bit dim, used the bed as a litter tray and the litter tray as a bed! I found him tonight snuggled up in it sleeping on his head and I thought he was dead for a mo lol


----------



## poiuytrewq (1 December 2016)

Equi, I'll have a quick look through pets but I think I've missed this story! 
I too have feral/stray whatever cats living in the house! 
What's the story behind yours?


----------

